# Pro Crew Available



## reel fool (Dec 3, 2007)

I have 2 interests here.

1) I have family here in the Houston area. I want to get on a boat that can accomodate 2-3 of us, for a trip offshore--tuna, marlin, wahoo, etc....

2) I will be in town for about 3 weeks--in between jobs (just left Costa Rica, heading back to Kona, HI mid-April, I fish the GBR in our fall months, etc...). Looking for opportunities to pick up freelance work--capt or mate, does not matter.

Want a work history, my resume is on another website, www.inthebite.com.

Thank you,
Jeff 
us cell 443.562.9628


----------

